# No light in climate control consel



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

One of my lights went out in my climate control consel. I pulled the bulb out and took off the blue plastic covering it...but i couldnt make out any numbers...
Where can i find out what bulb i need to replace this with and where can i get it? I looked at some local shops but none of there bulbs looked right.

Also the lights that illuminate the A/C and recirc button are out... Can i take these out and change them? Where would i get these bulbs from?

Thx alot this forum is great!


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

the climate light are common and can be found at autozone i forget the number just bring the bulb but keep the blue cover cause the new ones dont have any and will make your light look yellow.

i dont think you can replace the bulb in the buttons


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

you can, search for posts made by me and find the threat entitled "the most ridiculous shit breaks on my car" or something like that and the answer to your question about replaceing the bulbs is on there. i had the same problem. i still haven't fixed it because i'm too goddamn lazy, but give it a shot


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

It's all here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=6311&highlight=replacement+bulbs


----------

